# Caring for Tomatoes After Transplanting



## epeavey1

My tomatoes that I started inside are very tall and leggy. What can I do?


----------



## epeavey1

How do I make the water bottle for the tomatoes?


----------



## Tee

Hi Ellen!

You can see how to make the watering bottles here - How to Water Tomatoes Using a 2-liter Bottle.


----------



## Tee

Usually when seedlings get tall and leggy it is because of insufficient light. You can set them outside a few hours during the day if it's warm enough. 

If it's not warm enough yet, then you should place them directly under a fluorescent light. The light needs to be just a couple inches above the top of the tomatoes.

You can also brush the palm of your hand gently across the top of them several times a day. This will help strengthen the stems.


----------



## AUDREY_QUARTERMAIN

I transplanted several toms about 12 inches high that i had in the house..
WATERED THEM REALLY WELL. AND WATCHED THEM CLOSELY.FOR 2 DAYS NOW THEY ARE SLOWLY DYING AND HAVE BEEN WATERED WELL.MY NEIGHBOR SAYS HERS ARE DOING THE SAME THING,I HAVE GROWN TOMS FOR YEARS AND NEVER SEE ANY THAT WILT AND STAY THAT WAY.PLEASE HELP..THANKS AUDREY


----------



## hjsher1

I think that your plants got too much water & were probably shocked during the transplanting..You can drown the plants... Also, when did you do the transplanting ...during the day or just before dark?... Never transplant during the day & especially if the hot sun was on them...I always do this after the sun goes down...


----------



## sandy_mcfadden

Hi I have tomatoe plants this 27th nday of november with lots andlots of tomat oes. I have been covering them with a solar blanket. This next week will be in the 20's every night. I don't think my blanket will ward that off. Can they be transplanted now and brought inside. They are large and have many tomatoes. I know about picking green and layering with newspaper but ther are too many for that.


----------



## Brian_Penso

i keep having flowers / stems yellow and fall off tom plants no chewing is viable or damage but many fall off ant help would be great thank you


----------



## Wendy3

My tomatoes did great and continued to produce even during extremely hot weather. However, now the vines look like they're dying and they're no longer blooming. They have yielded several bushels of tomatoes thus far. Once they reach this point is it the end of the road for them?


----------

